# Anyone know of success with lining of 6.5mm?



## sukiesmile (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all, 
hope you dont mind me butting in.  I am on the Ukraine board , as we are having donor egg treatment in ISIDA.  
We had our first fresh cycle in Feb 2011, BFP but M/c at 9 weeks.  Some investigations post m/c showed I have a blood clotting issue which is being treated with very high aspirin and clexane now.  In addition, I have a thin lining for the cycle (ontly barely 7 mm on transfer)
I have always had lining on the thin side.  We are due to have and FET transfer next monday.  For this cycle, I was put on vaginal viagra and a higher dose of estrogen to try to thicken lining. have also been doing acupuncture.  
However, at day 14 scan this week the lining is only ~6.6 mm with triple stripe.  My RE doesnt think it will change much at this stage. We are going to go ahead with the trasnfer next monday as we have already invested so much in this cycle. 

Was wondering if any of you know of situations where there were successful pregnancies arusing from a less than optimal lining?    

Many thanks for your help and good luck to al at whatever stage of treatment you are at.
SS.


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

SS

Wishing you all the best for next Monday    I've heard that drinking grape juice & taking floradix help to thicken lining.  I certainly noticed a difference when I did that in my last cycle.


Smokey


----------

